# Only 5 more spots left



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 4, 2008)

Anyone else interested?

This Years BBQ Teams:

*Virginia Teams:*
Wolfe Rub dot com
     Bealton VA

Pigs On The Run
     Palmyra VA

Cat Sass BBQ
     Fredericksburg VA

The Princess and the Pig
     Clifton VA

JD's Smokin Misfits
     Fredericksburg VA

Benjamins's Barbeque
     Partlow VA

Gooney Creek BBQ
     Browntown VA

The Serial Grillers
     Yorktown VA

The Crazy Rednecks' BBQ
     Chesterfield VA

VA BBQ Pirates
     Springfield VA

Tar River BBQ
     New Port News VA

Jackie's Crew BBQ
     Chesapeake VA

Hogback Mtn BBQ
     Fairfield VA

Lump Dogs BBQ
     Clifton Forge VA

Pitts Custom Q
     Chatham VA

The Pig's Ear
     Amherst VA

Hog Town Boys
     Madison Heights VA

Butt's on Fire
     Toano VA


*North Carolina Teams:*


Screamin Nite Hogs
     Winston Salem NC

Lucky Dog
     Sanford NC 

*PennsylvaniaTeams:*


*Maryland Teams:*
Big Ugly's BBQ
     Perryville MD

Pot Belly BBQ
     Tanytown MD

Texas Rib's & BBQ
     Centreville MD 


*West Virginia Teams *

Hoss's Barbeque
   White Sulphur Springs, WV


----------

